
Comcast CEO justifies data caps - ngoede
http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/12/the-more-bits-you-use-the-more-you-pay-comcast-ceo-explains-data-caps/
======
ngoede
They should also provide the same fixed size pipe to everyone if they want to
charge by total bits transmitted.

